# 17th century replica ship 'Prins Willem' destroyed by fire 30/07/2009



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> The replica of the 17th century Dutch East India Company (VOC) ship Prins Willem, which was moored at Den Helder, has been totally destroyed by a fire in the early hours of Thursday morning.
> 
> The fire brigade were called to Museumhaven Willemsoord just after midnight when smoke was seen coming from the vessel but it was some time before the source of the fire could be located, according to media reports.
> 
> ...


http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2009/07/replica_17th_century_ship_dest.php


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Further to the above report with photo's...

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5ilYq-a5IHsUZNZnwVOj8QdZiqrrgD99OPBCO0

Cutty Sark all over again (I know this is a replica and Cutty Sark wasn't, but the effect is the same on local people).


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Saw a few bits on TV here in Holland, she was insured for €3Million, estimate rebuild will be ten times that. At least it wasn't the Spanish trying to do a Drake, (or was it Raleigh?).


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Video on the fire HERE


----------

